
The Bushmen Who Had the Whole Work-Life Thing Figured Out - jayliew
https://nytimes.com/2017/07/24/opinion/the-bushmen-who-had-the-whole-work-life-thing-figured-out.html?rref=collection%2Fcolumn%2Fthe-stone&action=click&contentCollection=opinion&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=collection&referer=&referer=
======
Nomentatus
OUCH! No mention of the book "The Old Way: A Story of the First People"
Paperback – October 30, 2007 by Elizabeth Marshall Thomas which completes the
story, and it's a very sad ending, the reverse of what the article suggests
might happen. When real abundance came, after being moved from their ancestral
lands, with pay by without any avocation, things went very much to hell. A
wonderful culture, but abundance crushed it in the end. This is a dreadful
cautionary tale about what may await us all; and it's matched by equally sad
stories of crushed native cultures and societies around the world. No culture
is prepared for the abundance, and boredom, to come. (But video games might
help.)

